# find banking jobs in dubai?



## Armani (May 11, 2008)

hi guzy am an australian recently moved to dubai.how do i go about looking for banking jobs?anyone working for any banks help me plz?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

I suggest you contact agencies, or even banks direct. If you read through existing threads you will find info regarding agencies. Google will also be your friend.


_


----------

